# 2009 National Confrerence (Ligonier Ministries)



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't know if anyone is interested but just in case:

March 19-21 Orlando Fl

Topic:

The Holiness of God

Speakers:

Thabiti Anyabwile -Cosmic Treason: Sin & the Holiness of God

Alistair Begg - The Breath of the Almighty: The Holy Spirit

D.A. Carson- A Holy Nation: The Churches High Calling

Ligon Duncan-Calvin & Christian Life

Sinclair Ferguson - The Doctrines of Grace/ Hallowed Be Your Name: The Holiness of the Father

Robert Godfrey- Wounded for Our Transgressions: The Holiness of God and the Cross

Steven J. Lawson: The Legacy of John Calvin/ The Holy One of God: The Holiness of Jesus

Al Mohler- John Calvin: Preacher & Teacher

R. C. Sproul- Love God? Sometimes I hate Him: The Meaning of Holiness/ A Consuming Fire: Holiness, Wrath, and Justice

R.C. Sproul Jr.- Training up Your children: Family Worship of the Holy God

Derek Thomas-Be Ye Holy: The necessity of Sanctification

Special Guests

Jennifer Velaquez
James Brown
Westminster Brass
Jose Garcia
Chuck & Nancy Snyder


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 12, 2008)

Very interested. We're considering it, but finances from the U.P. to FL aren't cheap. We'll see.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2008)

Wannabee;



> Very interested. We're considering it, but finances from the U.P. to FL aren't cheap. We'll see.



I understand, something else that may be helpful is that they offer scholarships to help pay for the cost of the conference to folks willing to volunteer as well.

While it may not help the cost of the drive/flight, it may help with not having to pay the total cost for the conference??


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Bobbi,

I have a coupon, which makes the conference itself fairly affordable. And, we have friends in the area, so accommodations aren't an issue. It's just getting there. Spirit flies from Chicago to Tampa though, so we might be able to do something. I was going to take a long break during March to prepare to preach through my next book too, so it might work out, D.v.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 12, 2008)

Wannabee;



> I have a coupon, which makes the conference itself fairly affordable. And, we have friends in the area, so accommodations aren't an issue. It's just getting there. Spirit flies from Chicago to Tampa though, so we might be able to do something. I was going to take a long break during March to prepare to preach through my next book too, so it might work out, D.v.




They have a name and number of a person to contact to make flight reservations of your interested, don't know if it would cheaper that way or just making them yourself..

They also have a promo code for a car rental, if it's something you'd want to check into..


----------

